# shear set



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a grooming shear set for left handed people?
I would like 46 tooth thinning shear if possible in the set.

Thanks!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Chris Christiansen shears, scissors and combs are very nice. Chris Christensen Systems Official Site they do make lefties, I would check with them to see which vendors carry their lefties. Other people might have other brands they like. My Christiansen comb is excellent for the final touches.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Vicki - might want to wait until a dog show you can shop at - and handle the scissors to see what feels good? I'm a lefty, but cut with my right hand... so can't offer advice other that. *sheepish smile* 

I love my Kenji's too.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have this:
Gator 6.5in Left 40T Ofs Thnr
Gator 6.5in Left 40T Ofs Thnr - GATOR - Geib Buttercut Shear Company

No complaints. I am no pro though.

I also just ordered this, but haven't received them yet.
Ed Geib Gator 7.5 inch Straight Grooming Shears LEFTY





Good luck.


----------

